# Pic - Pillow What do you think?



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

What do you think? I was killing time on my lunch hour at Wal Mart and found this fabric at a very nice price and decided I could make a couple pillows for my couch.

However, I forgot about edging and ended up using some cotton off white fabric for the ruffle.

I don't know yet... I guess I have to get used to it. 

I haven't made the second one yet, and I can always rip this ruffle out.

Is the ruffle too big; wide, too white? Should I try something else?

ps I never like what I make... haha :shrug:

digApony


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Come the brighter days of spring and the heat of summer those pillows will look lovely and refreshing.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi DigApony!

I'm not a ruffle fan for anything, but that fabric you used for the pillow is very pretty! I guess it would depend on your style? I would probably use a darker colour for the ruffle, just to give it a contrast. That's just my opinion though!


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

PPS: I never like what I make either, lol...I made some drapes the other day, got them all sewed up, ironed and hung...left them up for one night and hated them!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Rain said:


> Hi DigApony!
> 
> I'm not a ruffle fan for anything, but that fabric you used for the pillow is very pretty! I guess it would depend on your style? I would probably use a darker colour for the ruffle, just to give it a contrast. That's just my opinion though!


I thought of using a darker color for the ruffle too... but I live so far out that just getting up and running to Wal Mart is a major dent in my day.
(And I just HAD to sew!  )
I didn't have anything dark that matched. 

And my couch is dark olive green...

Thanks for saying... that's what I want.

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Rain said:


> PPS: I never like what I make either, lol...I made some drapes the other day, got them all sewed up, ironed and hung...left them up for one night and hated them!


LOL! Post a pic and I'll let you know!

haha

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

PonderosaQ said:


> Come the brighter days of spring and the heat of summer those pillows will look lovely and refreshing.


Well that's what I thought too... or was my rationale for using the white ruffle; instead of driving 30 miles one way to Wal Mart to get dark fabric for the ruffle... 

I have a low roof over my front porch and dark floors and furniture... I thought it could use it.

And if it really bugs me to death, I can always put them on my bed and start again... haha

Thank you!!! 

digApony


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I get that, I live up in the mountains and far from any shopping areas!

I think a dark green olive ruffle would be nice, or the dark red that matches the colours of the fabric. Maybe I'm biased with those colours? LOL, this is my reading chair! I'm renting a furnished place, but I kind of like the colours.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

digApony said:


> LOL! Post a pic and I'll let you know!
> 
> haha
> 
> digApony


Hee hee! Well, I'm sure I deleted the pics I took, but let me see if I can get another one for you!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I love the pillows! And yes, those are my colors too! I have that red in satin? Ruffle?

ps iron them, hang them up and take a pic again!  And by the looks of those pillows, I doubt there was a thing wrong with them.

digApony


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

digApony said:


> I love the pillows! And yes, those are my colors too! I have that red in satin? Ruffle?
> 
> ps iron them, hang them up and take a pic again!  And by the looks of those pillows, I doubt there was a thing wrong with them.
> 
> digApony


Do you think the satin would go with your pillow fabric? What I mean is, would the textures "go" type of thing? If you have the time, why not try it?

Oh gosh, I AIN'T ironin' them, lol...but here, I pulled them out of the storage bin:










I LOVED the colour and pattern when I saw it on the rack, actually the price was awesome too, it was $1.50 a yard. My front window is 11 feet wide, so I was looking to be frugal! But, once I put them up...I don't know, I just didn't like that much of that fabric on my wall! I am going to use them in the future to make throw pillows I think!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, this is all I have. I'm an expert "rip-n-stitch" so let me know and I'll change it. The white ruffle will not go to waste, I can assure you of that.

Dark furniture and floors... ?

Thanks,
digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Rain said:


> Do you think the satin would go with your pillow fabric? What I mean is, would the textures "go" type of thing? If you have the time, why not try it?
> 
> Oh gosh, I AIN'T ironin' them, lol...but here, I pulled them out of the storage bin:
> 
> ...




It is beautiful fabric! What about a cuddly throw?

digApony


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't think it would work at a throw just because of the fabric itself, it almost feels like a heavy drapery fabric?

I like the satin! I love satin, and the colour is very rich too! How will you make the ruffle? Just as wide? Hmmm....but I like the pillow on its own! That's just my own preference though!


----------



## jokey (Aug 17, 2005)

Dig,
I like the pillow !!!! had an idea I thought I would share with you, you could tea-dye the ruffle.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, I can't make the pillow on its own. I used all of my fabric and it's a tight fit. The pillow form is memory foam.

Anyway, here is another view. I think I'll finish the other one the same and put them on my bed.

I'll try something else for my couch.... again! lol :grin: It gives me a good excuse to sew!

digApony (it's that ruffle! haha... but I'm stuck with it now, except for making it more narrow.) I'm my own worst critic... it drives me nuts! lol


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

jokey said:


> Dig,
> I like the pillow !!!! had an idea I thought I would share with you, you could tea-dye the ruffle.


I missed your post... that's a good idea. I love tea dye!

Thanks!

digApony


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I like the tea-dying idea! And now that you mention it, it does look like a bed pillow!
Nice exchange of ideas!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm putting them on my bed as is! lol

I will be sure to consult you BEFORE I try a couch pillow again! lol

I hate that ruffle! 
:grin: digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Rain said:


> I like the tea-dying idea! And now that you mention it, it does look like a bed pillow!
> Nice exchange of ideas!


The bed it is... however I think I'm going to take around an inch from the ruffle.

Thanks,

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

On the bed: (but the ruffle needs major surgery!) The lighting is different too... it's really not so yellowish. digApony Thanks everyone! I hate it when this happens... it's pure MISERY! (my girlfriend told me it's pretty but "girly" haha... but it's just little ole me here).


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

LOL..after reading all these posts, I don't know if you need any more opinions, but I like the white!! Even on your couch..it just brightens everything up and looks so wonderfully springy!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Oooooohhh... I'm lovin' that main fabric. I'd have snapped some up too! 
Though mine would sit in my stash for years before I came up with some purpose for it. 

I think I'd have gone with a darker ruffle, too. Probably the darkest green in your leaves. But if you convince yourself you don't like it as is, I'll happily take your current one, white ruffle and all.


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

I LOVE it on your bed digApony!!!! And yeah, it's girly, but you know, the ruffle totally suits it on the bed! It's funny how things look just so different in different settings!!! Lovely!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

ErinP said:


> Oooooohhh... I'm lovin' that main fabric. I'd have snapped some up too!
> Though mine would sit in my stash for years before I came up with some purpose for it.
> 
> I think I'd have gone with a darker ruffle, too. Probably the darkest green in your leaves. But if you convince yourself you don't like it as is, I'll happily take your current one, white ruffle and all.


Oh thank you! Ya, I snapped that fabric quick! It was a boring winter day when I felt that strong need to sew and slapped it together with all that I had. 

I am going to take a little off of the ruffle though. It flops over and needs to stand up a little. I don't like a "tight" ruffle so I just eye balled a pleat every inch or so. That's what I get for not preparing. haha

Thanks again... and I think I'll keep it.

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

MacaReenie said:


> LOL..after reading all these posts, I don't know if you need any more opinions, but I like the white!! Even on your couch..it just brightens everything up and looks so wonderfully springy!!


Thanks. ...haha I tried it on the couch again and I think I like it there! This is MISERY! lol... ya know the feeling? 

I buy what I like and then try to make it work. 

It does brighten the room and I think I'll keep it on the couch, after major surgery on the dang ruffle... Spring is coming soon.

:grin:

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Rain said:


> I LOVE it on your bed digApony!!!! And yeah, it's girly, but you know, the ruffle totally suits it on the bed! It's funny how things look just so different in different settings!!! Lovely!


Oh thanks! Y'all are a lot of help! :duel: haha At least I succeeded in making it versatile!

I can move it back and forth with my mood for the day.

digApony


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I'd live with it for a week or so before I made a decision. You might decide you love it or come up with a new idea. Personally I like it the way it is. Very country which is just my cup of tea. Love the floral fabric.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Stay tuned! I found a "compromise" and I'm working on it now..

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Okay, no more bright ideas. I really hate it now! I like the first one better WAAAH! :sob: ...oh this addiction to fabric and sewing :grin: It looks like a giant wedding ring pillow.

I quit and won't be making the other one anytime soon. (the red is not that pink. It's my camera.)


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

At lunch this week I'll buy another yard.... haha!

digApony


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

UMM I like it but it looks like it needs a bed....LOL


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a great addiction to have digApony!!! And it's still nice! But I think either/or on the ruffle. For the bedroom, I loved the white.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL! Ya, it's even more a bed pillow now! Only way to girly for a man! I'm single though.
No, I think I've just about worn this piece of material out. I will take it apart and make a smaller pillow and then buy another yard for the big pillows...

It's pretty fabric anyway... 

Just another one of many FLOPS.... WAAAAH! :sob: haha

Thanks so much for your help! 

I might finish the pillows in the next ten years and I'll be sure to post them then.

digApony


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I actually loved it with the solid white ruffle, it was perfect!


----------



## Rain (Dec 29, 2010)

digApony said:


> I might finish the pillows in the next ten years and I'll be sure to post them then.


You have a great sense of humour! When I was making the dog booties, as soon as I finished one, I got an idea to improve it...check it out, this is what I've sewn since October, lol...talk about an addiction! I'm all sewed out right now though - at least when it comes to dog booties!! There are 22 booties in my hand here, and I know I threw out about a dozen, lol...


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I too liked just the white ruffle. But it is still very pretty with the extra ruffle added.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh thanks you guys! I picked up more of the same fabric. I'm making two of the large pillows WITH A WHITE RUFFLE haha and using the old fabric for smaller pillows.

lol... I just posted my FIRST quilt... I pieced it twenty years ago... and this one IS going on the bed and not the couch! :grin:

digApony


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Rain said:


> You have a great sense of humour! When I was making the dog booties, as soon as I finished one, I got an idea to improve it...check it out, this is what I've sewn since October, lol...talk about an addiction! I'm all sewed out right now though - at least when it comes to dog booties!! There are 22 booties in my hand here, and I know I threw out about a dozen, lol...


Oh how clever! I love them, they are so cute! My doggie could use a pair right now... we have icey snow today.

Good job and I do feel your pain! haha

digApony


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

I like it! I am a fan of ruffles.


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Katlara said:


> I am a fan of ruffles.


Oh you would have to say that! :sob: 
It's still here, I haven't touched it yet. I'm going to look at it for a while. haha

Thank you,

digApony


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree. The first one. 
How about green?


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I think the tea dye idea is great!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

beautiful!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> I agree. The first one.
> How about green?



:sob:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Why are you crying??????????? The white looks nice....


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> Why are you crying??????????? The white looks nice....


:sob:


nobody understands. I hate that pillow... :sob: I can't get the stupid ruffle right... 

haha


----------

